# Billow V2 Replacement Glass (Not NANO)- Vendors Please



## Kalashnikov (2/2/16)

Hi Guys/Vendors.

Does anyone in jhb have stock of replacement glass? I see vapeking only has the nano ... bleh.
Not many places seem to have stock. Would really like a glass before they stop being brought in 

And I dont really want to do shipping for a glass cause it costs more than the glass itself.
If any vendors in jhb have stock i can come purchase please let me know

Thanks


----------



## Dubz (2/2/16)

Here you go...
http://eciggies.co.za/GLASS-Replacement-Ehpro-BillowV2-RTA
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/replacement-glass-ehpro-billow-v2/


----------

